# Horses chewing Stall Boards



## LoneWolf (Nov 24, 2015)

Planning on building a new stall barn. I have horses who now chew on the wood, (1 started and the others followed). Is there anything to stop this? Can't really afford to buy 4 stalls fully of round pen panels. I am using pine wood that has been painted or old oil placed on them but still chew on the wood. Not sure if treated wood would stop this but either way can't keep replacing wood. :x Thanks


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I've heard of people using Tabasco sauce on the wood. You can also buy products at most tack stores to deter chewing : Ultra® Chew Stop in Cribbing Collars / Chewing Control at Schneider Saddlery

As a side note you may want to review the horse's diet to make sure all its nutritional requirements are met (vitamins, minerals, etc). Also have you tried using a slow feed hay net or stall toys to keep the horse occupied?


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

the one sure thing that always works for me is to use their own manure and make is into a paste and spread it on the boards they are chewing
:neutral:


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Angle iron on all edges.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

natisha said:


> Angle iron on all edges.


This, or I have seen a dark (black) paint that you put on the wood and they won't chew on it. I don't know the name of it. Maybe someone else does?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have poplar trees in your area cut one down and then into a couple of 6' logs. A 4" diameter is fine. My horses go after it like beaver. Try feeding the horses with small mesh hay nets to relieve boredom. Horses don't like pressure treated wood. The whole stall doesn't need to be made of that, just what they can get their teeth on. Don't use OSB (chip board) anywhere they can get access to. It's like candy when frosty out.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would try the tabasco or hot chili powder painted onto the boards , or even a hot wire tacked up . I have seen a horse lick the Tabasco off . 
I have never seen anyone use the poo paint , it could work. 
I have had horses chew treated wood like termites. I would not use oiled wood around horses that chew wood, nor would I paint it, they may still chew then be eating paint.


----------



## zandstrafarms (Feb 14, 2015)

We bought 4 USED stalls last year. They came from a horse training facility. Half the stalls had been chewed, but only areas they could grab. There were NO gaps anywhere to get teeth into. Boards are tongue and groove hard pine.

Hard to chew flat areas, although it looks like some of them tried. The very top boards they chewed and previous owner used aluminum siding bent to fit over any board end and screwed on. Seemed pretty effective.

There is also a clear stain you can apply that tastes terrible to horses (our vet told us). It's horse specific, so any horse store should carry it.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

beau159 said:


> This, or I have seen a dark (black) paint that you put on the wood and they won't chew on it. I don't know the name of it. Maybe someone else does?


I think what you are referring to is Creosote. I have a gallon bottle I've had for 30 years, as a little bit goes a looong way. I think it was taken off the market years ago, not sure if it was deemed harmful for horses. Haven't had to use it for years now. But when I did, it stopping the board chewing. And no adverse effects to my horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Collie (Jul 12, 2015)

Irish springs soap rubbed on the wood only thing that stopped a couple of beavers I know.


----------



## mjpe (Dec 2, 2015)

*Creosote*



HombresArablegacy said:


> I think what you are referring to is Creosote. I have a gallon bottle I've had for 30 years, as a little bit goes a looong way. I think it was taken off the market years ago, not sure if it was deemed harmful for horses. Haven't had to use it for years now. But when I did, it stopping the board chewing. And no adverse effects to my horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Any idea where this may still be sold, it is the only stuff I've seen that really works on stopping chewing.??


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

mjpe said:


> Any idea where this may still be sold, it is the only stuff I've seen that really works on stopping chewing.??


I just did a Google search, and you can no longer buy it due to its toxicity to animals. I did find several references online to what one other poster said was successful: rubbing a bar of Irish spring soap on the wood. FYI, Irish Spring now comes in a liquid body wash, so maybe try that?? It would easier to apply.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

HombresArablegacy said:


> I think what you are referring to is Creosote. I have a gallon bottle I've had for 30 years, as a little bit goes a looong way. I think it was taken off the market years ago, not sure if it was deemed harmful for horses. Haven't had to use it for years now. But when I did, it stopping the board chewing. And no adverse effects to my horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We always used to use creosote. It's *really* poisonous though. If I had this issue today I would go with poplar logs to chew on and angle iron on all edges.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I remember seeing some commercials on RFD-TV a few years back about a paint that you apply and you can even paint over the top of it and it will still deter them. Would that have been creosote based? Does anyone remember seeing those commercials?


----------



## mjpe (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I'm new to form so I just thought I would ask.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Give them a multi vitamin. Either they at are lacking in vitamins or hungry.
Do not use green treated boards s as they have salt in them


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

there is a product called chew stop .


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Is your horse getting all the vitamins/minerals he needs? I had a gelding who would chew wood when he needed more minerals.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> Give them a multi vitamin. Either they at are lacking in vitamins or hungry.
> Do not use green treated boards s as they have salt in them


Horses will also chew if they are BORED too.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

beau159 said:


> Horses will also chew if they are BORED too.


Yes. In my experience every horse that chewed wood was just bored.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

The simplest solution is something that most of us have in the bathroom, a bar of soap! Take that thing and rub it all over the corners of the barn and it will deter those beavers! I use Irish Springs Bar soap and it instantly stopped my mare from chewing. Its cheap, effective, easy, safe and easy to remove if needed.


----------

